# Need guidance, thinking of purchasing used outboard.



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: Need guidance, thinking of purchasing using outboard.*

1. compression check
2.ck lower unit oil after u run it ,for h20-white color
3.test run does it sound"good"
4.if it looks abused ---it is


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Need guidance, thinking of purchasing using outboard.*

Look for any obvious damage but I always check the compression. It should be fairly close between cylinders. Check the gear oil in the lower unit for contamination. Hear it run at minimum, lake test if possible. Make sure the engine not only runs but shifts and doesn't pop out of gear. I look under the cowl, if it looks like bolts have bee rounded off or its been wrenched on a lot ect I would pass.


----------



## papo (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Need guidance, thinking of purchasing using outboard.*

Thanks for the quick replies guys, is there anything in particular I should stay away from (brands or what not)


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

stay w/ the 5 major brands


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Well, don't know what model Gheenoe you have, but if you're looking for under 10hp, it must be one of the highsider/lowsider/nmz models. If that's the case, stay away from anything under 8hp. Any less and you'll really be limiting yourself on where and how far you can travel in it. 

Also, make sure you buy a short shaft (15") model, unless you've got a riser plate/jack plate. It can also be difficult to find parts for some older engines, so if you're considering one from the '80's or earlier check some online parts suppliers, and if you see a lot of N/A or NLA, don't buy that motor.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*


----------



## papo (Jun 24, 2011)

Why would there a travel limitation? Speed? 
I have a 13' HS, at the moment not caring about speed just want to be able to go out and fish later on id be interested in throwing a bigger motor.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Why would there a travel limitation? Speed?
> I have a 13' HS, at the moment not caring about speed just want to be able to go out and fish later on id be interested in throwing a bigger motor.


Yes, speed is one factor. Also, if you can't get on plane, you'll be plowing all the time and it's going to get miserable and wet quick in even slightly rough water. That means you'll have to stay away from any big water bodies unless conditions are perfect. I had a highsider for years and I wouldn't even consider less than a 8hp.


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

I had a 2006 Gheenoe 13ft and had both a 8hp and 15hp 2 stroke. The 8hp was ok but moved up to a 15hp and was very happy. Would go close to 30mph alone and in the 20's with someone else. I needed a Hydrofoil to stop the porpusing.


----------

